# The Year in Review - What I Built.



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

21 this year - a new record!










Individual entries with more pictures here:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/models_history.html


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi John great selection of kits.

You do know your builds prompt me to hunt up some of the subjects you've done. Such as the Super Sabre. That is still waiting in my stash.


----------

